# Dejar el tren



## africangie

Me gustaría saber como decir esta expresión "la va a dejar el tren" (quedarse soltera) en francés.  ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

No conozco esa expresión, supongo que es como "quedarse para vestir santos/adornar altares,...)

Una opción: "finir vieille fille".


----------



## Tximeleta123

africangie said:


> "la va a dejar el tren" (quedarse soltera)


 

Hola 

¿Y no será..."va a perder su (último) tren"?. Esta expresión se puede utilizar no sólo en el sentido indicado sino en el de perder su última oportunidad de hacer algo.

Para el contexto que indicas (quedarse soltera) la expresión consagrada es la que te ofrece Tina: "_quedarse para vestir santos_" o "_pasársele el arroz_".

_Como no encuentre pronto a alguien se va a quedar para vestir santos._
_Como no se eche novio/a pronto se le va a pasar el arroz._

Un saludo

*EDITO*: Perdón, lo preguntabas en francés.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hablando de "perder trenes", me parece que lo más importante,              es elegir el tren y no subirse a cualquiera por miedo a quedarse                "para vestir santos". 

Estas expresiones están un "pelin" desfasadas.
Hoy en día, muchas mujeres son lo bastante independientes, ecónomicamente, para no preocuparse por perder el último tren,               si éste no les interesa.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tximeleta123 said:


> Ja,ja,ja,ja ¡Estamos reivindicativas hoy!
> 
> Sin entrar a valorar demasiado estas expresiones (aunque debo decir que coincido plenamente con lo dicho por Tina en este sentido), creo necesario para entender bien un idioma, conocer todas sus expresiones, por muy duras, anacrónicas, golfas o machistas que sean. Otra cosa es que las comparta.
> 
> Y fíjate la expresión francesa, es igual de fea. ¿Qué ocurre, que si estás casada o tienes pareja ya no eres vieja?. Aquí -como sabes- existe la misma expresión: chico viejo - chica vieja.
> 
> Un beso Tina


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, por eso la he traducido. 

Yo paso de todo eso pero me gustaría que la gente joven no se crea esas "chorradas". Lo importante es estar a gusto (en pareja, sin pareja, con niños o sin niños,...).

PD: si estás casada o eres viuda, serás "une vieille dame".


----------



## catatrad

Coiffer Sainte Catherine.

  Se me han adelantado en los comentarios pero a riesgo de en parte repetir: 



Tendrás que ver si esas traducciones cuadran con el contexto. Sé que el matrimonio tiene peso social en Estados Unidos. En Senegal no tengo idea de lo que implica casarse o no, pero es de esas expresiones cuyo sentido puede variar sustancialmente de un país a otro y de una época a otra (el contexto siempre el contexto) Lo que importa no es el hecho de casarse en sí, sino todo lo que implica en cada lugar y en cada momento, a nivel de aceptación social, jurídicamente (los derechos y obligaciones que da un estado civil u otro) etc.

  Por ejemplo, en Francia, esas expresiones se usan ahora muchas veces con segundas: para burlarse, para subrayar que esa manera de pensar es anticuada y "vieille fille" hoy en día significa algo más que ser soltera, hay un montón de solteros y solteras de todas las edades y a nadie se le ocurriría decir que son "des vieilles filles ou des vieux garçons", se refiere más a quién no tiene, o no ha tenido en el caso de mayores, amor(es) y/o sexo, a gente solitaria. 

  Como tal vez tengas que buscar un equivalente local, aquí, sacada de una canción cubana, otra expresión en castellano: "la yuca (le manioc) se te está pasando" y en España escuché "se le está pasando el arroz" pero ya como en francés contemporáneo, no se refiere a casarse. "Mignonne, allons voir si la rose..."


----------



## Paquita

catatrad said:


> Coiffer Sainte Catherine.


 
Fue lo primero que se me ocurrió, pero no lo propuse, ya que la expresión (anticuada...) se refería a una chica que alcanzaba los 25 años sin todavía estar casada... lo que no significaba que se iba a quedar soltera toda la vida. Bien podía casarse a los pocos meses. Pero claro, los chicos lo miraban dos veces antes de cortejarla, que si el río suena, agua llevará, y si nadie quiere de ella por algo será.


----------



## africangie

¡Muchísimas gracias por todas sus respuestas!  Déjenme les explico un poco el contexto para que vean lo que quiero decir.  Mis padres son sudamericanos y fue de su generación que aprendí esta expresión.  Estoy contando una historia en la que mi mamá estaba preocupada porque todavía no había encontrado marido.  Esto es algo que la gente aquí en Senegal entiende facilmente, pues para esta cultura es muy importante el matrimonio.  La expresión del arroz viejo no la conozco (a lo mejor es algo más común en España que en América Latina).  Entonces, fuera de "vielle fille," ¿no hay otra expresión más?  De nuevo, muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Si tu texto está lo bastante claro como para que todos entiendan que te refieres al matrimonio, puedes recurrir a otra expresión más neutra, como lo es el tren = "elle va laisser passer sa chance" o traducirlo literalmente "elle va rater le train" en sentido figurado , que lo mismo puede referirse a las oportunidades de encontrar un marido, un trabajo, o lo que sea... Pero hablando de quedar soltera en concreto no veo más que la propuesta atinada de Tina de "finir vieille fille"


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola,

Tal vez se podría utilizar la expresión "louper le coche"...

Algo así como ... "louper le coche du mariage" ... No estoy seguro .

A ver que piensan los foreros 

Nos vemos

PS: yo la conocía como "se la va a pasar el tren".


----------



## Tina.Irun

africangie said:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias por todas sus respuestas! Déjenme les explico un poco el contexto para que vean lo que quiero decir. Mis padres son sudamericanos y fue de su generación que aprendí esta expresión. Estoy contando una historia en la que mi mamá estaba preocupada porque todavía no había encontrado marido. Esto es algo que la gente aquí en Senegal entiende facilmente, pues para esta cultura es muy importante el matrimonio. La expresión del arroz viejo no la conozco (a lo mejor es algo más común en España que en América Latina). Entonces, fuera de "vielle fille," ¿no hay otra expresión más? De nuevo, muchas gracias.


 
Espera un poco a ver si alguien conoce alguna más.
Está claro que en muchos paises todavía es un tema importante.
Lo ideal sería poder elegir sin la presión social como en otros muchos asuntos...


----------



## Paquita

l_DiNgO_l said:


> "louper le coche"...


ésta me encanta...




> yo la conocía como "se la va a pasar el tren".


En francés decimos a veces muy coloquialmente "il n'y a que le train qui ne lui soit pas passé dessus" para referirnos a una chica fácil que se acuesta con todos. ; ojo con este sentido del "tren"


----------



## Tina.Irun

*"Ne pas trouver à se marier*" es similar a "rester vieille fille"

También valdría "coiffer Sainte Catherine" ya que, con el tiempo, se le da el mismo significado.


----------



## papagayo

Je me sens plus en accord avec ce que propose Dingo, "rater l'occasion" ou "manquer le coche"


----------



## africangie

Mi otro desafío es que como el francés no es el primer idioma de mis interlocutores (¿ésto se dice en español?), no sé si conozcan expresiones francesas muy coloquiales.  Me pregunto si es mejor evitar dichos regionales (como "Coiffer Sainte Catherine").  Tal vez "vielle fille" sería lo más apropriado cuando estoy hablando con mujeres africanas.  O, tal vez, puedo usar la expresión "elle va rater le train" con la explicación que así lo decía mi mamá en español.  ¿No les parece?


----------



## papagayo

Pregunta: es laismo "se la va a pasar.........." ? Porque no "se le va a........."?
gracias por ayudarme


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola de nuevo .

Cuando no habían voitures il y avait des "coches" (en francés)...

La expresión también tiene la noción de "transportes" que buscas, creo... entendible por los hispanohablantes 

Nos vemos

PS: no obstante eso la definición de "choche" en el CNRTL no lo menciona


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola

Encontré articulo y fotos de "coche" en Wiki. 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coche_(véhicule)


Nos vemos


----------



## africangie

papagayo said:


> Pregunta: es laismo "se la va a pasar.........." ? Porque no "se le va a........."?
> gracias por ayudarme




Papagayo,

No podría decirte exactamente la diferencia.  Nací en Estados Unidos y aprendí español de mis papás, pero no lo hablo como alguien que creció en un país de habla hispana.  Sólo sé que mi mamá (y otros colombianos, o, mejor dicho, colombianas) usan la expresión "la va a dejar el tren."  Tal vez alguien más lo te lo pueda explicar mejor que yo.

P.D. No tenía idea qué era un loísmo hasta preguntaste.  Encontré una explicación en Wikipedia y me ayudo a mejor entender tu pregunta.  Mil gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

africangie said:


> Mi otro desafío es que como el francés no es el primer idioma de mis interlocutores (¿ésto se dice en español?), no sé si conozcan expresiones francesas muy coloquiales. Me pregunto si es mejor evitar dichos regionales (como "Coiffer Sainte Catherine"). Tal vez "vielle fille" sería lo más apropriado cuando estoy hablando con mujeres africanas. O, tal vez, puedo usar la expresión "elle va rater le train" con la explicación que así lo decía mi mamá en español. ¿No les parece?


 
Ese el el tema Lo más parecido es "rater le coche" que mantiene la idea de "perder" y que a mí me encanta también pero la expresión no es usual.

Lo más fácil de entender: "rester vieille fille / ne pas trouver à se marier".


----------



## papagayo

Gracias por tu respuesta Africangie
hasta luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Je viens de me souvenir d'une autre expression:
- Monter en graine : 





> _Au fig._ [Le suj. désigne une femme non mariée]    _Monter en graine._ Laisser passer l'âge du mariage; rester vieille fille; parvenir à la maturité sans être mariée (la jeunesse étant comparée à la fleur de la plante et l'âge à la maturité)


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

